# Our New 28rss!



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, we picked up our new 28RSS today! After much searching we kept coming back to Outback. We already have several trips planned this summer. We'll be camping in the driveway tomorrow night just for fun. Outbackers.com was a world of help in making our selection and performing the PDI. Thank You!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

congrats on your new trailer!!! Enjoy

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome ot the Outback. Another and one of the last 28rss.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome 7heaven to the outback family
And congrats on the 28RSS and Enjoy
Don action


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Welcome 7heaven to the outback family
> And congrats on the 28RSS and Enjoy
> Don action
> [snapback]39095[/snapback]​


 action Congrats and welcome
,Yup, camping close to home is a good idea. Takes a while to Load that OB up so much storage. Even more with the mod the OB men have come up with















A good time to sip the wine or your favorite beverage, get relaxed. Get rid of the stress of making all those tough decisons; TV size, OB configuration,where are we parking this puppy?























Have a Great Time


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

Congrats on the new family member and welome to Outbacker.com!

We got our Outback at the beginning of May and have enjoyed the drieway camping very much. We finally leave on our 1st trip away from home next week. We really do understand your excitement.









Enjoy! sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

7heaven,

Hey, action let me add my congrats on your new home away from home. You'll love your new Outback.

Have a great summer!

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the new Outback. You made an excellent choice! action


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome!!!

I know you will love your 28rss!!!

I wish you and your family happy memories!

anne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!!









Good time ahead for you and your family.


----------

